# commande ibook sur apple store



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juillet 2005)

je viens de commander un nouvel ibook sur apple store ,il vient d'etre expédié ,mais le transporteur n'est plus TNT mais Kuhne et Nagel...
je ne sais comment suivre le colis.
quelqu'un sait il?


----------



## Moumoune (28 Juillet 2005)

Alors, si mes souvenirs sont exacts, les iBooks viennent de Taiwan contrairement aux PowerMacss G5 qui eux viennent de Cork en Irelande. Donc, c'est Kuhne et Nagel qui se charge d'achemier par avion ton iBook jusqu'au Luxembourg. Et ensuite c'est TNT qui prend le relais pour l'acheminer chez toi. L'AppleStore ne pourra te fournir un numéro de tracking TNT que lorsque ton iBook aura été pris en charge au Luxembourg.


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Alors, si mes souvenirs sont exacts


Ils sont exacts


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juillet 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Alors, si mes souvenirs sont exacts, les iBooks viennent de Taiwan contrairement aux PowerMacss G5 qui eux viennent de Cork en Irelande. Donc, c'est Kuhne et Nagel qui se charge d'achemier par avion ton iBook jusqu'au Luxembourg. Et ensuite c'est TNT qui prend le relais pour l'acheminer chez toi. L'AppleStore ne pourra te fournir un numéro de tracking TNT que lorsque ton iBook aura été pris en charge au Luxembourg.



OK ,merci ,Moumoune!
juste ,l'ibook est pas pour moi ,mais pour une copine (et un switch!)
 
mais j'ai passé la commande,comme j'ai un compte apple store education   
voila ,bon ya pu qu'a attendre!

a peine révisé ,ibook commandé! 
quoique j'en aimerai un pour moi aussi !


----------



## locheux (28 Juillet 2005)

Naas a fait un très bon thread sur comment suivre ses commande sur applestore

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80672

et il "semble" y a voir un lien vers Kuehne-Nagel 

Po etre que ca peut t'aider


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Des que tu recois l'iBook, fait nous part de tes premières sensations, et fais nous savoir s'il est vraiment bien.


----------



## hugoboss24 (28 Juillet 2005)

J'ai commande mardi soir, envoye mercredi matin ...
L'iBook est parti de Chine (à Suzhou) et par l'intermediaire de TNT .... et il est tjs sur "arrived at transit point" apres etre reste quelques temps sur "Depart from origating depot" ....
Je ne comprends pas que ca ne passe pas par Kuehne ....

:love:  :love:  Enfin tant que je l'ai !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## locheux (29 Juillet 2005)

tu as bien de la chance, j'ai commandé le mien mardi en fin de journée et il est tjs en "process order",


----------



## hugoboss24 (29 Juillet 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien de la chance, j'ai commandé le mien mardi en fin de journée et il est tjs en "process order",



La facon dont apple traite les commandes est bizzare car  j'ai commande le mien mardi soir a 23h30, il a donc ete pis en compte par apple le mercredi matin, donc apres toi ... 

  :mouais:


----------



## locheux (29 Juillet 2005)

mystère et boulle de gomme!!!!


----------



## hugoboss24 (29 Juillet 2005)

Enfin ... pour l'instant mon ibook n'a pas l'air de bouger ... tjs en chine sur le site de TNT, et pas d'infos sur le site d'apple juste marque "Sipped" ...
Je commence a m'inqueiter


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Juillet 2005)

les ibook que nous avons commandé mardi arriveront fin de semaine prochaine debut de la suivante...
Mon Power Mac G5 commandé en février avait la meme dispo ,il est arrivé au boutde 2 semaines ...


----------



## hugoboss24 (29 Juillet 2005)

Pour ma part je viens d'avoir des nouvelles et mon ibook est arrive au Pays-Bas ce soir (Arnhem Hub), je pense donc l'avoir mardi ou mercredi, une semaine, ca va .... des que je l'ai je vous fait un petit test


----------



## cedx (29 Juillet 2005)

pareil pour moi, j'ai commandé mardi soir et le tracking, comprends rein... 
Enfin un switch, retour aprés passage du côté....de la force pas de mac depuis mon lc que j'ai toujours d'ailleur quelque part....
j'ai pris le 12' et j'ai vite commandé 512g de ram et un graveur externe double couche(100¤), plus portable et là mieux équipé que le 14'...
je vous ferai part des premiers contact, en attendant je potasse les mag sur tiger parsqu'aprés y'a intero...


----------



## cedx (29 Juillet 2005)

je crois que je viens de retrouver le miens en hollande aussi...


----------



## hugoboss24 (30 Juillet 2005)

Pour moi, il est a Garonor ce matin .... donc chez moi lundi !!!!


----------



## Gregg (30 Juillet 2005)

A vous lire ca me donnes envie d'acheter cet ibook , je vous jure  .


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Juillet 2005)

maintenant il est écrit :"Invoice No. : "avec un numéro
on fait quoi avec ce numéro??


----------



## hugoboss24 (30 Juillet 2005)

en fait, leur site de suivi deconne en ce moment car il n'affiche plus le numero de suivi TNT ... le 'invoice no" ne sert a rien, si tu a noter le numero de TNt tu peux aller voir sur http://www.tnt.com/corporate/CountryRedirect?locale=GENERIC et taper le numero de "Consignment" commencant par 29 ou le numero de "Reference" commencant par 80 et marchant aussi sur le site de Kuehne (enfin pas pour moi car tout a été traité par tnt .. ) ...j'espere avoir ete clair


----------



## juv (31 Juillet 2005)

Bouh moi j'ai commandé le miens mercredi et il n'est pas encore parti 

Par contre j'ai commandé une iSight et une housse Tucano second skin avec, cela ralenti peut être le traitement... (mais pourtant ces 2 articles était dispo sous 24H)

Ah oui, j'ai fait mettre un DD de 80 Go, ce sera sans doute un peu plus long.

Allez j'espère un livraison fin de semaine prochaine...

Je me languis.

Et les votres ce sont des modifiés ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Bouh moi j'ai commandé le miens mercredi et il n'est pas encore parti
> 
> Par contre j'ai commandé une iSight et une housse Tucano second skin avec, cela ralenti peut être le traitement... (mais pourtant ces 2 articles était dispo sous 24H)
> 
> ...



oui ma copine a voulu la housse aussi,mais ca n'a pas ralenti,c'etait shipped le lendemain
non le sien est pas modifié:la mise a jour a apporté tout ce que j'attendais avant de la faire switcher:512 de RAM ,40 Go de DD ,meilleure carte graphic et G4 1,33 ...ce qui pour l'usage qui en sera fait ,sera amplement suffisant...


----------



## hugoboss24 (31 Juillet 2005)

Non, moi il y a seulement l'iBook 14" ... c'est surement pour ca que ca va tres vite ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2005)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi il y a seulement l'iBook 14" ... c'est surement pour ca que ca va tres vite ...



ok.moi elle voulait le 12 " ,moins cher et plus pratique a transporter...
apres C un choix ,12 ou 14 ...
en passant ,ca n'a rien a voir ,mais je me suis enfin pris une bonne souris,surement la meilleure :la Logitech MX1000 Laser,chez C discount ,pour 53 euros au lieu de 80 ,le prix normal...
je l'attend aussi la semaine prochaine...


----------



## hugoboss24 (31 Juillet 2005)

[EDIT : Desole, double post]


----------



## juv (31 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais je me suis enfin pris une bonne souris,surement la meilleure :la Logitech MX1000 Laser



C'est le top, je n'arrive plus à me passer d'exposé attribué au boutons latéraux 

Pour ma commande le dd de 80 ralentira sans doute ma commande d'une petite semaine.


----------



## hugoboss24 (31 Juillet 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en passant ,ca n'a rien a voir ,mais je me suis enfin pris une bonne souris,surement la meilleure :la Logitech MX1000 Laser,chez C discount ,pour 53 euros au lieu de 80 ,le prix normal...
> je l'attend aussi la semaine prochaine...


J'ai achete une BTMICRO de chez macally, je voulais une souris blueTooth et petite et elle parait etre la mieux, payé 60¤ (Port inclus) chez MacWay, avec une house Be.Ez noir et orange ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Juillet 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> C'est le top, je n'arrive plus à me passer d'exposé attribué au boutons latéraux
> 
> Pour ma commande le dd de 80 ralentira sans doute ma commande d'une petite semaine.



OK ,et il parait qu'elle est ultra précise non?
j'ai actuellement une logitech sans fil a boule 3 boutons,qui ira avec l'ibook de ma copine,comme çà elle a pas besoin d'en acheter une .


----------



## locheux (31 Juillet 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> C'est le top, je n'arrive plus à me passer d'exposé attribué au boutons latéraux
> 
> Pour ma commande le dd de 80 ralentira sans doute ma commande d'une petite semaine.


Meme probleme que toi il est en process order depuis mardi soir, mais je pense que c'est parceque j'ai enlevé le superdrive et pris un DD de 80. Je pense que pour certaine config, c'est un peu plus long.. on verra bien!


----------



## juv (1 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> OK ,et il parait qu'elle est ultra précise non?
> j'ai actuellement une logitech sans fil a boule 3 boutons,qui ira avec l'ibook de ma copine,comme çà elle a pas besoin d'en acheter une .



C'est vraiment trés précis et cela fonctionne sur beaucoup de surfaces.
Le seul petit reproche c'est le fait que certains logiciels (ex : Safari) ne gèrent pas tout les boutons (contrairement à Firefox)

Sinon pour revenir au sujet initial je suis passé en "*Preparing Shipment" *ce matin.

D'après vous je peut espèrer livraison dans la semaine ?


----------



## Thane (1 Août 2005)

mon mien à mois que j'ai (heu que je vais avoir) est passé en "Preparing Shipment", avec "est.Ship" à "before 04/08/2005". Faut encore qu'il arrive en Europe et chez moi.

Pour répondre à ta question JUV ton ibook étant en cours de préparation, je pense qu'il faut compter encore une bonne semaine avant de pouvoir faire joujou avec.


----------



## juv (1 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> mon mien à mois que j'ai (heu que je vais avoir) est passé en "Preparing Shipment", avec "est.Ship" à "before 04/08/2005". Faut encore qu'il arrive en Europe et chez moi.
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question JUV ton ibook étant en cours de préparation, je pense qu'il faut compter encore une bonne semaine avant de pouvoir faire joujou avec.



Moi j'ai :
* 	            			                     On or before 
                                                      03/08/2005                                   *

  				 On fait la course


----------



## locheux (1 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai :
> *                  On or before *
> *03/08/2005 *
> 
> On fait la course


 
Moi c'est *On or before 02/08/05* mais toujours en "processing order"  
Meuuuuh, pi moi!!!!!


----------



## Thane (1 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai :
> *                  On or before *
> *03/08/2005 *
> 
> On fait la course


 
Et voilà "Shipped" pour moi ! Prems


----------



## Gregg (1 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà "Shipped" pour moi ! Prems





Des photos du déballage quand tu le recevras stp ?


----------



## hugoboss24 (1 Août 2005)

J'ai appele TNT et j'ai mon new iBook 14" demain matin !!!! Je ne vais pas en dormir de le nuit ....


----------



## locheux (1 Août 2005)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appele TNT et j'ai mon new iBook 14" demain matin !!!! Je ne vais pas en dormir de le nuit ....


et bé y'en a qu'on bien de la chance,  moi je commence a desespérer!


----------



## Thane (1 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Des photos du déballage quand tu le recevras stp ?



je n'y manquerais pas, c'est mon premier mac, et je dois bien dire que je suis de plus en plus impatient au fil du statut qui évolue...Je ne suis plus très loin


----------



## juv (1 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà "Shipped" pour moi ! Prems



"Shipped" pour moi aussi aujourd'hui 
Mais pas encore recu le mail pour pouvoir tracker le colis.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Arg... le miens est toujours en under rewiew .......  par chèque c'est long....


----------



## Thane (2 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> "Shipped" pour moi aussi aujourd'hui
> Mais pas encore recu le mail pour pouvoir tracker le colis.


 
j'ai reçu la confirmation d'envoi de l'apple store. Il annonce tout de même un délai d'acheminement de 6 - 7 jours...C'est long !


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu la confirmation d'envoi de l'apple store. Il annonce tout de même un délai d'acheminement de 6 - 7 jours...C'est long !





Tu l'as fais en BTO ?


----------



## juv (2 Août 2005)

J'ai le mail de confirmation !

Départ du colis Lundi.
Le mail annonce aussi 6-7 jours, et le n° de tracking ne fonctionne pas encore.


----------



## HugoBoss249 (2 Août 2005)

Je l'ai recu !!!! Ce matin a 8h45 ... m'a reveille d'ailleurs mais bon il est tres bien !!
N'ayant jamais eu d'anciens ibook je ne peux pas vous donner les differences, il marche bien comparer a mon imac G5 il est lent au niveau des acces disque dur, il ne chauffe pas trop enfin normalement, sinon la finition est parafite mais la sono est un peu limite comparer a mon imac G5 .....
Par contre je suis degouté !!! Je crois que je ne vais pas pouvoir avoir acces a l'offre de remboursement de 150¤ pour l'achat d'un ipod ... enfin il faut que j'etudie ca pour voir si il y a moyen de l'avoir quand meme ...


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Bravo !!! On veut des photos !!!


----------



## Thane (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as fais en *BTO *?


 
pardon ? :hein:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> pardon ? :hein:





Oui , rajouter des options supplémentaires


----------



## kertruc (2 Août 2005)

Bon, ben moi j'ai mis le mien en vente sur les PA !!!
Je vais acheter le nouveau (si je vends l'ancien, j'ai peur de l'avoir mis trop cher...).
C'est quoi  cette offre de 150¤ ?


----------



## HugoBoss249 (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !!! On veut des photos !!!



Desole je n'ai qu'une connexion 56k donc pas de photos, en plus il n'y a aucune evolution physique d'apres moi, ce n'est doncpas tres utile


----------



## Thane (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui , rajouter des options supplémentaires


 
J'ai pris l'ibook de base sans rajouter d'option, avec une housse *Crumpler The Gimp 12 pouces - Bleu/Rouge.*


----------



## kertruc (2 Août 2005)

Ok, j'ai vu pour l'offre, c'est top ! je crois que je vais craquer... comme ça je vais pouvoir offrir l'iPod ! 

J'en profite pour vous demander : 
C'est trop ce que je demande pour mon iBook (voir signature) : 780¤ ?
Sachant qu'il est sous garantie jusqu'en juin 2006...


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

Pour l'offre je viens de demander si l'offre depend du prix de l'ipod, ben non c'est 150E pour tous. Par contre j'ai commandé mon ibook le 26/07 et l'offre debute le 2/08, le mec de l'applestore me dit que si je veux profiter de l'offre je dois annuler ma commande et la repasser a nouveau. Fais cager de perdre encore une semaine!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Août 2005)

l'ibook de ma copine devrait arriver chez moi entre jeudi et lundi prochain.
sinon ,j'ai recu aujourd'hui ma souris MX 1000 Laser,effectivement 7 boutons ,C top pour exposé ,Dashboard etc...  
et quelle précision,avec le LASER !

En plus ,elle es telement belle,c'est un vrai périphérique a part entiere!
je vais la rajouter dans ma signature...
pour ceuxqui sont interessés,je l'ai eu a 53 euros ,C discount.com...
elle coute 80 a la FNAC...


----------



## juv (2 Août 2005)

Le tracking fonctionne : ETA : 10/08 bouh il va falloir attendre une semaine...
A moins que l'avion se remplisse plus vite que prévu


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

vous avez pas les boules pour l'offre ipod, car ca fait quand meme une bonne reduc?


----------



## HugoBoss249 (2 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> vous avez pas les boules pour l'offre ipod, car ca fait quand meme une bonne reduc?


Si ... mais bon je n'avais pas besoin d'ipod et mon ibook est tellement bien que ca peut tout excuser ...


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris l'ibook de base sans rajouter d'option, avec une housse *Crumpler The Gimp 12 pouces - Bleu/Rouge.*






Tu aurai dû l'acheter a la fnac  :love:


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi j'ai mis le mien en vente sur les PA !!!
> Je vais acheter le nouveau (si je vends l'ancien, j'ai peur de l'avoir mis trop cher...).
> C'est quoi  cette offre de 150¤ ?




Pareil pour moi  :love:


----------



## kertruc (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi  :love:



Et vous en pensez quoi du prix de vente que j'ai mis ?


----------



## Thane (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurai dû l'acheter a la fnac :love:


 
à la fnac, il n'est pas dispo avant..la vie des rats ! Et puis sur le store j'ai eu une remise de 10% en passant par un lien OFUP


----------



## Thane (2 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Le tracking fonctionne : ETA : 10/08 bouh il va falloir attendre une semaine...
> A moins que l'avion se remplisse plus vite que prévu


 
"EAT" doit être l'estimation d'arrivée, non ? Espérons qu'ils arrivent plus tôt.


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> à la fnac, il n'est pas dispo avant..la vie des rats ! Et puis sur le store j'ai eu une remise de 10% en passant par un lien OFUP





C quoi l'ofup , monsieur ?  :mouais:


----------



## kertruc (2 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C quoi l'ofup , monsieur ?  :mouais:



C'est ça non ? 

Pas mal, ça met l'iBook à  943 ¤...[font=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial][/font]


----------



## Thane (2 Août 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça non ?
> 
> Pas mal, ça met l'iBook à 943 ¤...


 
Exactement


----------



## akton (2 Août 2005)

c cumulable avec l'offre ipod? ya des conditions à remplir autre qu'être étudiant?


----------



## Gregg (2 Août 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça non ?
> 
> Pas mal, ça met l'iBook à  943 ¤...[font=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial][/font]





On me reprend mon emac que 400 ¤*


----------



## Thane (2 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> c cumulable avec l'offre ipod? ya des conditions à remplir autre qu'être étudiant?


 
Non c'est une offre à part et je ne pense pas que cela soit cumulable avec l'offre IPOD.


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

le mien est enfin "shipped", rock n roll!!!!!A dans 6 jours


----------



## ikybiz (2 Août 2005)

bonjour, je veiens de commaner le mien sur lapple store et ya ecrit estimated shipping on or before 08/09/205 ca veut dire qu'il sera livre le 09/08 ou envoye de chine a ce moment la... merci


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

qu'il sera envoyé vers le 8 de chine.

Bon courage


----------



## hugoboss24 (2 Août 2005)

Apres une journée d'utilisation mon ibook est vraiment genial, mais qqs points negatifs : resolution de l'ecran trop faible (1024 ce n'est pas suffisant a mon gout, mais sinon l'ecran est bien une fois configuré (avec supercal voir post)), le manque de ports FW et USB, le manque d'entree audio et, pour moi le pire, la sono qui est execrable comparé a mon imac g5 et G3, c'est vraiment de la m**** ....
Voila vous etes prevenu


----------



## ikybiz (2 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> qu'il sera envoyé vers le 8 de chine.
> 
> Bon courage


 

donc ca fait que  je le recois vers le 18 aout pas avant????


----------



## locheux (2 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> donc ca fait que je le recois vers le 18 aout pas avant????


après qu'il soit envoyé, il faut compté environ 5-6 jours pour l'avoir sur tes genoux.


----------



## ikybiz (2 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> après qu'il soit envoyé, il faut compté environ 5-6 jours pour l'avoir sur tes genoux.


 

lol merci.. je pars en vacances le 12 dc jai tres peu despoir de lavoir avant.. donc ce sera 15 jours apres sur mes genoux....


----------



## Thane (2 Août 2005)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> Apres une journée d'utilisation mon ibook est vraiment genial, mais qqs points negatifs : resolution de l'ecran trop faible (1024 ce n'est pas suffisant a mon gout, mais sinon l'ecran est bien une fois configuré (avec supercal voir post)), le manque de ports FW et USB, le manque d'entree audio et, pour moi le pire, la sono qui est execrable comparé a mon imac g5 et G3, c'est vraiment de la m**** ....
> Voila vous etes prevenu



as tu essayé le logiciel qui permet de faire du dual screen et de monter dans des résolutions supérieures sur l'écran externe ?


----------



## hugoboss24 (2 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> as tu essayé le logiciel qui permet de faire du dual screen et de monter dans des résolutions supérieures sur l'écran externe ?


Non, car tout d'abord il n'est pas referencer sur la liste des ordis compatibles et comme ce soft cause parfois du soucis je ne veux pas prendre de risque, et en plus je n'ai pas d'ecran a portee de main ...
Desole de ne pas pouvoir repondre a ta question ...


----------



## Thane (2 Août 2005)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> Non, car tout d'abord il n'est pas referencer sur la liste des ordis compatibles et comme ce soft cause parfois du soucis je ne veux pas prendre de risque, et en plus je n'ai pas d'ecran a portee de main ...
> Desole de ne pas pouvoir repondre a ta question ...



pas de problèmes, attendons que l'auteur fasse une maj


----------



## kertruc (2 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est une offre à part et je ne pense pas que cela soit cumulable avec l'offre IPOD.



Dans l'offre pour l'iPod il est juste dit qu'il faut acheter une machine et l'iPod le même jour... il ne semble pas impossible de cumuler les deux...


----------



## akton (3 Août 2005)

surtout que sur l'apple store de l'ofup, il y a la pub pour les 150¤ et l'ipod. Donc ça doit être compatible


----------



## locheux (3 Août 2005)

youpi la la , youpi youpi ya, mon ibook prend l'avion


----------



## Thane (3 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> surtout que sur l'apple store de l'ofup, il y a la pub pour les 150¤ et l'ipod. Donc ça doit être compatible


 
En effet, mais quand j'ai commandé l'ibook la pub n'y était pas. Enfin bon j'ai déjà un Ipod mini  

Nornalement aujourd'hui, décolage d'ibook !!


----------



## locheux (3 Août 2005)

pas content!

J'ai commandé mon ibook le 26/07, il est "shipped" depuis 1 jour. Suite a l'annonce de reduction avec l'achat d'un ipod, je tel a l'applestore pour savoir si il y a pas moyen de le rajouter sur la commande : c'est possible Mais il faut rajouter environ 3 semaines de délai. Car je dois refuser le colis à reception, annuler la commande et repasser commande.
Enfin bon, je trouve ca moyen commercialement car dans ce cas rien n'est fait pour faciliter les démarches....


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Août 2005)

Bonjour bonjour je viens poser une question ici vite fait ^^ pour savoir si ces barettes de mémoire vive sont compatibles avec mon Ibook G4 1.42 GHZ 

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_280&products_id=1153

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...e/351462-Memoire-DDR-SDRAM-512-Mo-PC-2700.htm
Si non pourriez vous s'il vous plaît m'indiquer ou je pourrais trouver la barrette adéquate


Merci bien ^^


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Août 2005)

ibook pris en charge par TNT devrait arriver bientot!


----------



## yobidou (3 Août 2005)

Non désolé la norme pour les portable c'est du sodim. Après pour les nouveaux ibook les pc 2700 ont remplacer les pc 2100 des anciens modèles
tiens voila les liens http://www.macway.com/index.php?cPath=3_44_288 et http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinateurs-Peripheriques/24-Memoires/159-Memoires-Portables.htm sur les deux sites de ton premier poste.
pour la compatibilité je ne peux te renseigner mais normalement ça ne doit pas poser de problème.


----------



## juv (4 Août 2005)

Pour vous le colis est resté combien de temps en "Flight Booked".

Mon colis est dans cet état depuis le 2/08 (avec noté à coté 03/08 mais bon...)
Et toujours pas de tracking sur TNT.

Bref mon Ibook se la coule douce dans une aire de stockage à l'aéroport de Shangai et moi je sui super impatient


----------



## locheux (4 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous le colis est resté combien de temps en "Flight Booked".
> 
> Mon colis est dans cet état depuis le 2/08 (avec noté à coté 03/08 mais bon...)
> Et toujours pas de tracking sur TNT.
> ...


ils doivent se taper la discussion nos 2 ibooks.

Date

Date             Time  Location Status
03 Aug 2005 11:40 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 
02 Aug 2005 14:00 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Août 2005)

ibook out for delivery ....
si je me trompe pas ,devrait arriver dans la matinée,ou entre midi?


----------



## locheux (4 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ibook out for delivery ....
> si je me trompe pas ,devrait arriver dans la matinée,ou entre midi?


 sachant que *Out For Delivery* = En cours de livraison
Ca devrait pas tarder à faire  Dring dring , c'est TNT

Photos?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> sachant que *Out For Delivery* = En cours de livraison
> Ca devrait pas tarder à faire  Dring dring , c'est TNT
> 
> Photos?




oui photo,s'il arrive aujourd'hui ce qui semble etre le cas ,mais pas avant ce soir ,le déballage,n'oubliez pas que l'ibook est pas pour moi.Je vais avoir le colis sans l'ouvrir jusque 18h30 ...


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Je vais avoir le colis sans l'ouvrir jusque 18h30 ...


Tiens, ça me rappelle lorsque j'ai reçu le mien. 
Je me le suis fait livrer au bureau, il est arrivé vers les 11h, et il est sagement resté dans son emballage jusqu'à ce que je rentre chez moi, vers les 18h ! Quelle torture


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me rappelle lorsque j'ai reçu le mien.
> Je me le suis fait livrer au bureau, il est arrivé vers les 11h, et il est sagement resté dans son emballage jusqu'à ce que je rentre chez moi, vers les 18h ! Quelle torture





Ca donne envie


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me rappelle lorsque j'ai reçu le mien.
> Je me le suis fait livrer au bureau, il est arrivé vers les 11h, et il est sagement resté dans son emballage jusqu'à ce que je rentre chez moi, vers les 18h ! Quelle torture



oui sauf que moi ,je serai chez moi,mais ma copine arrive vers 18h30 .
comme c'est pour elle ,elle va ouvrir le colis ...
ce qui est bien par contre ,c'est que comme elle y connait pas trop ,c'est moi qui vais m'occuper au début,donc c'est cool!
je vais relier l'ibook au G5 ,pour copier des trucs dessus...


----------



## Thane (4 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous le colis est resté combien de temps en "Flight Booked".
> 
> Mon colis est dans cet état depuis le 2/08 (avec noté à coté 03/08 mais bon...)
> Et toujours pas de tracking sur TNT.
> ...


 
Pareil pour moi, ils se font désirer.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Août 2005)

voila ibook arrivé a 10h30
déballage a 18h30


----------



## Thane (4 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Bref mon Ibook se la coule douce dans une aire de stockage à l'aéroport de Shangai et moi je sui super impatient


 
Nornalement, ils se la coulent douce dans un hangard en Europe avant d'être récupérés par TNT et de finir sur nos genoux (fini la belle vie !)


----------



## juv (4 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voila ibook arrivé a 10h30
> déballage a 18h30



Il est resté longtemps en " Flight Booked" le tien ?

merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Il est resté longtemps en " Flight Booked" le tien ?
> 
> merci



le "sien" lol
non il était expédié il y a pile une semaine,les délai ont été tenus ...
TNT l'a eu hier.


----------



## juv (4 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le "sien" lol
> non il était expédié il y a pile une semaine,les délai ont été tenus ...
> TNT l'a eu hier.



Oups le sien 

Avec un peu d'espoir le tracking ne fonctionne pas et je vais le recevoir bientôt...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Oups le sien
> 
> Avec un peu d'espoir le tracking ne fonctionne pas et je vais le recevoir bientôt...




la pauvre ,elle travaille jusque 18h00
l'ibook est la en ce moment dans le carton qui l'attends...
je prendrai des photos, ce soir,a coté de mon écran cinema 20" pour comparer la taille...


----------



## Thane (4 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Il est resté longtemps en " Flight Booked" le tien ?
> 
> merci


 
le statut de ma commande a changé à "flight departed" (vol parti), le 03/08/2005. étant donné qu'on a les même dates je pense que le statut de ta commande a évolué


----------



## kertruc (4 Août 2005)

Et moi, je peux même pas jouer avec vous à la course de la livraison, personne ne m'achète mon G4 800


----------



## juv (4 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> le statut de ma commande à changé à "flight departed" (vol parti), le 03/08/2005. étant donné qu'on a les même dates je pense que le statut de ta commande a évolué



oui on voyage ensemble 

Sachant que le vol dure environ 12h00 (si vol direct) on peut espérer un livraison pour mardi.


----------



## juv (4 Août 2005)

Maintenant j'ai un joli "booking slot obtained" au04/08/05 (que google traduit de cette manière : "fente de réservation obtenue" 

Elle est où la "fente" ? dans l'avion ou en Hollande ?


----------



## Thane (4 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant j'ai un joli "booking slot obtained" au04/08/05 (que google traduit de cette manière : "fente de réservation obtenue"
> 
> Elle est où la "fente" ? dans l'avion ou en Hollande ?


 
En gros ton ibook est réservé, bizarre on dirait que le suivi n'arrive pas dans l'ordre. Même message pour moi ?!


----------



## Thane (4 Août 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je peux même pas jouer avec vous à la course de la livraison, personne ne m'achète mon G4 800


 
t'as qu'à participer à la course à la vente    , Gregg qui participe à ce topic vend son emac...


----------



## locheux (4 Août 2005)

Mais il fait quoi le mien, je l'ai commandé le 26 et il est  a Suzhou depuis 2 jours . Méééééééééééééé euh


----------



## juv (4 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> Mais il fait quoi le mien, je l'ai commandé le 26 et il est  a Suzhou depuis 2 jours . Méééééééééééééé euh



Vraiment étonnant cette gestion des commandes...

Par contre là on se base sur du tracking, i ça se trouve tous nos ibook sont toujours en Chine ou chez TNT Europe (on peut réver


----------



## ikybiz (4 Août 2005)

dapres votre experience, j aimerais avoir le temps total entre le passage de la commande sur lapple store et tnt qui sonne chez vous pour vous apporter votre cadeau ...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Des photos Sydney ?


----------



## cedx (4 Août 2005)

J'ai commandé le miens le 26 au soir, j'ai eu TNT qui me livre lundi...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé le miens le 26 au soir, j'ai eu TNT qui me livre lundi...





Tu as pris cela par l'ofup ?


----------



## cedx (4 Août 2005)

j'ai tel à apple store qui m'a donné le n° de bon de livraison, réf de TNT, je les ai appellé au 0825 071 071 et la gentille demoiselle m'a annoncé la livraison pour lundi...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tel à apple store qui m'a donné le n° de bon de livraison, réf de TNT, je les ai appellé au 0825 071 071 et la gentille demoiselle m'a annoncé la livraison pour lundi...





L'ofup c ca 

www.ofup.fr 


943 ¤ l'ibook 12"


----------



## cedx (4 Août 2005)

je l'ai pris sur apple store étudiant et comme j'avais pris un ipod, j'ai eu le gentil message qui m'annonce un remboursement de 150¤


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai pris sur apple store étudiant et comme j'avais pris un ipod, j'ai eu le gentil message qui m'annonce un remboursement de 150¤





Autant pour moi


----------



## cedx (4 Août 2005)

Merci quand même


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Août 2005)

voila voila ,ibook 12" 1,33 GHz C par ici!

ibook 


belle petite machine,mais moi qui bosse sur le 20" apple,G du mal!!!
de meme ce G4 1,33 est beaucoup  moins véloce que le G5 1,8 ,il y a un gouffre...
core image est effectivement supporté ,on a les vague avec les widgets,mais la aussi ,comparé au powermac ,C moins fluide...

mais dans l'ensemble ,très bonne machine!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voila voila ,ibook 12" 1,33 GHz C par ici!
> 
> ibook
> 
> ...





Merci , je veux ce mac  :love:


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2005)

bravo !
Et ta copine elle en pense quoi ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bravo !
> Et ta copine elle en pense quoi ?




ah ben elle est très contente,en plus elle hérite de mes JBL creature ,et ma souris sans fil 3 boutons,elle peut que etre contente,surtout qu'elle viens du PC ,et qu'elle en avait marre...
la avec Tiger ,elle va respirer!
je crois qu'elle va pas décoller de Garage band,comme est joue de la guitare ,elle va s'amuser!


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah ben elle est très contente,en plus elle hérite de mes JBL creature ,et ma souris sans fil 3 boutons,elle peut que etre contente,surtout qu'elle viens du PC ,et qu'elle en avait marre...
> la avec Tiger ,elle va respirer!
> je crois qu'elle va pas décoller de Garage band,comme est joue de la guitare ,elle va s'amuser!





Et le core image sur l'ibook il n'est quand même pas au ralenti quand même ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah ben elle est très contente,en plus elle hérite de mes JBL creature ,et ma souris sans fil 3 boutons,elle peut que etre contente,surtout qu'elle viens du PC ,et qu'elle en avait marre...
> la avec Tiger ,elle va respirer!
> je crois qu'elle va pas décoller de Garage band,comme est joue de la guitare ,elle va s'amuser!




oui pour les JBL ,c'est vraiment pas un luxe,autant mon ancien eMac ,avait un son plus que potable pour des hauts parleurs internes,autant la l'ibook ,C vraiment une sono symbolique...
avec les JBL ,ca pulse !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et le core image sur l'ibook il n'est quand même pas au ralenti quand même ?



non ,mais je confirme bc moins fluide qu'avec la 9600XT 128 Mo...
mais il est bien la ,sur les vaguelettes dashboard ,aucun pb  

quand a la battterie,elle a l'air de tenir très longtemps,en 2 heures,on l'a pas ménagé ,on l'a refermé a 73 %


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non ,mais je confirme bc moins fluide qu'avec la 9600XT 128 Mo...
> mais il est bien la ,sur les vaguelettes dashboard ,aucun pb





Autant pour moi   merci


----------



## ikybiz (5 Août 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé le miens le 26 au soir, j'ai eu TNT qui me livre lundi...


 
je lai commande pile une semaine apres toi... dc je devrais lavoir le lundi dapres mais je pars le samedi juste avant.. il va falloir que jai de la chance, beaucoup de chance...


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2005)

Ca y est Ibook 1.42 GHZ 14" commandé à 07:54 heure de Paris. L'attente interminable commence.  
L'estimated ship pour le Ibook et mon second skin tucano sont à 5 jours et la livraison est estimé entre 3 à 7 jours.

Est ce une bonne moyenne ?? ^^ 
Je vais tout préparer pour l'arrivée de mon 1 er MAC de switcher. CHAMPAGNE pour tout le monde ^^:love::love:


----------



## Thane (5 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> L'attente interminable commence.


 
C'est peu dire


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2005)

Je viens d'y retourner ( déjà ^^) pour voir si tout était en ordre et d'après leurs premières estimations je l'aurais On or Before le 12/08/2005   Plus qu'à attendre ce jour et à vérifier si elle n'augmente pas entre temps


----------



## Thane (5 Août 2005)

Impatient que je suis, j'ai apppelé l'apple store. LEs ibooks partis le 03/08/2005 sont en transites entre l'asie et l'europe. D'après le monsieur (très sympathique) de l'apple store, ils devraient arriver à la casa mercredi.


----------



## hugoboss24 (5 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non ,mais je confirme bc moins fluide qu'avec la 9600XT 128 Mo...
> mais il est bien la ,sur les vaguelettes dashboard ,aucun pb
> 
> quand a la battterie,elle a l'air de tenir très longtemps,en 2 heures,on l'a pas ménagé ,on l'a refermé a 73 %



Oui tout à fait, core image prends bcp de cpu et n'est pas super fluide mais ca va ...
Pour la batterie, j'ai tenu 4 heures en lecture DVD en voiture et il me restait 10% de batterire, donc c'est bien ....


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> Oui tout à fait, core image prends bcp de cpu et n'est pas super fluide mais ca va ...
> Pour la batterie, j'ai tenu 4 heures en lecture DVD en voiture et il me restait 10% de batterire, donc c'est bien ....




Logiquement en utilisation normale tu tiens 6 h


----------



## akton (5 Août 2005)

je vous rejoins également.. 

  J'ai commander le mien hier à 20h date annoncé le 11/08.
j'ai pris un 12p avec 80Go + 1 mini ipod

  l'attente commence.... tap tap tap.... c'est quoi ça.. ah oui, mon pied.


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2005)

Je viens de lire quelque chose de pas très cool , Est. Shipp.   ça veut dire que je vais le recevoir chez moi à cette date où qu'Apple pense l'envoyer à cette date là 

Parce que c'est pas pareil  . Donc si quelqu'un à une réponse pour me remonter le moral ^^


----------



## Thane (5 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire quelque chose de pas très cool , Est. Shipp. ça veut dire que je vais le recevoir chez moi à cette date où qu'Apple pense l'envoyer à cette date là
> 
> Parce que c'est pas pareil  . Donc si quelqu'un à une réponse pour me remonter le moral ^^


 
Apple pense l'envoyer à cette date là. Mais il s'agit d'une estimation.


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> Apple pense l'envoyer à cette date là. Mais il s'agit d'une estimation.



Merci Thane il va falloir que j'attende une semaine encore . 
Ca a beau être une estimation ça m'étonnerait que ça loin de la vérité :'( 

Merci pour ta réponse ^^

P.S: J'aurais plus de temps à préparer ma ptite fête de bienvenue


----------



## juv (5 Août 2005)

Je suis passé en "departed direct". Avec mon ETA fixé à Lundi 

Donc Lundi ou Mardi photos de l'ibook à coté de l'imac


----------



## Seiken (5 Août 2005)

Bon je viens de passer commande par téléphone (pour pouvoir payer en 36 mensualités et avoir l'assurance antivol) je devrais recevoir un dossier en début de semaine prochaine, le renvoyer et ensuite attendre comme vous. 

Patience, patience...


----------



## Thane (5 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé en "departed direct". Avec mon ETA fixé à Lundi
> 
> Donc Lundi ou Mardi photos de l'ibook à coté de l'imac


 
Arf tu m'as devancé...Enfin tout pareil, lundi ou mardi... yaaaaahoooooooooooooo ! (heu je m'égare là...pardon  )


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2005)

L'estimated ship pour l'ibook est de 5 jours , ayant fait ma commande ce matin je suis déjà en Preparing shippment , est ce normal ou suis je chanceux d'avoir dépassé ces 5 jours déjà ??


----------



## akton (5 Août 2005)

ecoute pareil pour moi.

 commandez hier soir et preparing shipment depuis ce matin. On croise les doigts...


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Je viens d'appeler l'apple store et surprise l'ofup n'est pas payante . Il y a pas un truc qui cloche ?


----------



## akton (5 Août 2005)

je t'avouerais que j'ai lu les conditions sur le site de l'OFUP au sujet de leur soi-disant compte. Car je n'avais pas lu ça et bah jai rien compris du tout. Je leur est envoyé un mail qui est pour l'instant sans réponses.


----------



## ikybiz (5 Août 2005)

le mien est shipped depuis ce matin mais jai aps recu de mail dapple.. normal? et vous le trouvez ou le tracking nmber parce que je le vois pas...


merci


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> je t'avouerais que j'ai lu les conditions sur le site de l'OFUP au sujet de leur soi-disant compte. Car je n'avais pas lu ça et bah jai rien compris du tout. Je leur est envoyé un mail qui est pour l'instant sans réponses.





Merci , préviens moi quand tu en saura un peu plus ca m'interesse grandement cette réduction de l'OFUP


----------



## akton (5 Août 2005)

je te tiendrais au courant

 En plus vue que je l'ai utilisé si ya des couilles, je ne manquerais pas de prévenir


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> je te tiendrais au courant
> 
> En plus vue que je l'ai utilisé si ya des couilles, je ne manquerais pas de prévenir





Merci mais tu recois quand ton mac ?


----------



## akton (5 Août 2005)

incroyable je l'ai commander hier à 20h

 j'étais en preparing ce matin et maintenant je: Shipped
	
 as of 04:35 PM GMT, 05/08/2005 

Si je comprends bien dans moins d'une semaine je devrais l'avoir. non?


----------



## ikybiz (5 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> incroyable je l'ai commander hier à 20h
> 
> j'étais en preparing ce matin et maintenant je: Shipped
> 
> ...


 
ah mon avis ils doivent faie un envoi par semaine..
le vendredi
parce que moi je lai commande mardi et il est aussi shipped depuis ce matin..
donc le mieux c est de commander le jeudi en fait


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> incroyable je l'ai commander hier à 20h
> 
> j'étais en preparing ce matin et maintenant je: Shipped
> 
> ...




Assurement et pour l'ofup , je suis en train de lire les conditions d'utilisations et il ne semble que tout est gratuit


----------



## ikybiz (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Assurement et pour l'ofup , je suis en train de lire les conditions d'utilisations et il ne semble que tout est gratuit


 
je suis pas sur que shipped veut dire au il reste moins dune semaine.. dapres ce que jai compris yen a deja pour 1 semaine de chine en holllande et apres 2-3 jours


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2005)

Le mien est toujours en preparing shippment ca veut dire que je dois attendre une semaine O_O ??????????


----------



## juv (5 Août 2005)

Je suis passé à "on hold alternate flight/truck". Mais le colis doit être en Hollande.

J'espère le recevoir lundi

^^ Ca se voit que je suis impatient ^^ ??


----------



## Thane (5 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé à "on hold alternate flight/truck". Mais le colis doit être en Hollande.
> 
> J'espère le recevoir lundi
> 
> ^^ Ca se voit que je suis impatient ^^ ??



tu crois qu'ils bossent le week-end ?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'ils bossent le week-end ?




le samedi , oui


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2005)

Vous pensez que je vais devoir attendre une semaine ????? commande passé ce matin à 7h47 ^^


----------



## Thane (5 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez que je vais devoir attendre une semaine ????? commande passé ce matin à 7h47 ^^



c'est le minimum, tant que l'ibook vient d'Asie.


----------



## cedx (5 Août 2005)

au départ l'ofup demandait un parrainage, avant l'ère internet, l'age de la carte plastifiée...mais tout à l'air gratuit sur le site, mais le language juridique, méfiance c'est pas toujours ce que ça semble vouloir dire...y'a ti pas un tel pour les avoir en direct live?


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> au départ l'ofup demandait un parrainage, avant l'ère internet, l'age de la carte plastifiée...mais tout à l'air gratuit sur le site, mais le language juridique, méfiance c'est pas toujours ce que ça semble vouloir dire...y'a ti pas un tel pour les avoir en direct live?





Si , je les appeles lundi


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> c'est le minimum, tant que l'ibook vient d'Asie.



Je parlais pour l'expédition de l'Ibook je vais devoir attendre encore une semaine juste parce que j'ai commandé mon Ibook quelques heures après certains qui sont déjà shipped aujourd hui     


J'espère qu'il sera expédié très bientôt XD


----------



## kertruc (6 Août 2005)

Pour ceux qui l'ont reçu, vous pouvez nous dire quels sont les modèles de disque durs fournis.

Ce serait bien de voir s'il y a une différence entre les 40, les 60 et les 80 comme c'était le cas pour les eMac qui avaient des 40 à 5400 et des 80 à 7200...

Merci !

(Pour la course à la vente, je suis toujours sur la piste  )


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2005)

Moi je suis toujours en Preparing shipment donc pour l'instant je suis à la fin de la course 

Edit : Ca y est mon Ibook est Shipped je retourne dans la course eheh ^^ 

y a t il un autre site à aller voir pour savoir ou se trouve son Ibook car y a écrit shipped et apple me dit que si je veux savoir il est où je dois utiliser mon tracking number 

Merci ^^


----------



## akton (6 Août 2005)

pareil que toi, apple m'a donné un numero mais je vais où pour suivre ma commande?  merci


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> pareil que toi, apple m'a donné un numero mais je vais où pour suivre ma commande?  merci



le lien est en première page du topic :  *Apple/Kuehne*


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si , je les appeles lundi



arrêtez de chercher le problème il y en a pas. J'ai eu le lien ofup-apple (par un lecteur de mac bidouille) sans être inscrit à l'ofup, j'ai déjà commandé 2 articles par cet intermédiaire et pas de problèmes.

lien apple ofup


----------



## juv (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'ils bossent le week-end ?



Effectivement le Samedi oui et il ne faut pas oublier que les transports aérien (et même parfois les routiers) c'est du 24/24 !

Et oui il s'en passe des choses lorsque nous dormons en rêvant de nos ibooks 

Par contre pour ce qui est des livraisons finales je crois que c'est jusqu'au samedi midi dans certains cas.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> arrêtez de chercher le problème il y en a pas. J'ai eu le lien ofup-apple (par un lecteur de mac bidouille) sans être inscrit à l'ofup, j'ai déjà commandé 2 articles par cet intermédiaire et pas de problèmes.
> 
> lien apple ofup




Merci mais ils ( l'OFUP )  t'ont rien demandé ?


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais ils ( l'OFUP )  t'ont rien demandé ?



Non rien et je suis pas sur qu'ils soient au courant de ma commande. Je sais pas si apple fait un retour à l'ofup sur les commandes passées par ce lien. J'en doute. 
Je pense qu'il faut en profiter avant que le partenariat soit terminé.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> Non rien et je suis pas sur qu'ils soient au courant de ma commande. Je sais pas si apple fait un retour à l'ofup sur les commandes passées par ce lien. J'en doute.
> Je pense qu'il faut en profiter avant que le partenariat soit terminé.







Lis cela


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement le Samedi oui et il ne faut pas oublier que les transports aérien (et même parfois les routiers) c'est du 24/24 !



les transports de marchandises non périssables par voie routière sont interdits le dimanche en france


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2005)

Ca y est déjà Shipped et ils disent que je devrais le recevoir dans 2-3 jours ouvrés ESTIMATION bien sur mais si c'est ça c'est trop trop bon ^^


 Et sur le lien que tu as donné Thane il me met moi qu il est soit empty ou too short  , ca veut dire koi  ?????


Bref en tout cas je l'ai la semaine prochaine , chaque jour sera palpitant , je l'ai recu , je l 'ai pas recu ??


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

je n'ai pas souscrit au fistream pass puique j'ai payé par visa directement à APPLE. Le lien apple-ofup renvoit sur le site d'apple et non le site de l'ofup. 
De plus je ne suis pas inscrit à l'ofup et pour finir je ne suis plus étudiant depuis 8 ans...déjà mon dieu que ça passe vite .


Le lien est accessible sans abonnement à l'ofup. Sur ce lien il n'y a pas de conditions particulières par rapport à celles existantes sur le site d'apple. l'achat est donc tout à fait légal sans qu'on vienne ensuite nous demander quoi que ce soit.


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2005)

Avec cette offre on pouvait ptet avoir l'offre Ipod 150 ¤ de remboursés non ??

Si c'est ca je suis bien dégouté


----------



## saturnin (6 Août 2005)

Euh si ça marche juste avec le lien en plus on peut y cumuler l'offre education??


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas souscrit au fistream pass puique j'ai payé par visa directement à APPLE. Le lien apple-ofup renvoit sur le site d'apple et non le site de l'ofup.
> De plus je ne suis pas inscrit à l'ofup et pour finir je ne suis plus étudiant depuis 8 ans...déjà mon dieu que ça passe vite .
> 
> 
> Le lien est accessible sans abonnement à l'ofup. Sur ce lien il n'y a pas de conditions particulières par rapport à celles existantes sur le site d'apple. l'achat est donc tout à fait légal sans qu'on vienne ensuite nous demander quoi que ce soit.





Oui mais tu donnes ton numéro de carte bleue à Apple qui retransmet cela a l'ofup   automatiquement tu te crée un comtpe . Je sais plus quoi penser


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu donnes ton numéro de carte bleue à Apple qui retransmet cela a l'ofup   automatiquement tu te crée un comtpe . Je sais plus quoi penser



que apple donne ton numéro de cb impossible  ! Que apple transmette tes infos à l'ofup, ça m'étonnerait car rien ne l'indique lors de la commande.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> que apple donne ton numéro de cb impossible  ! Que apple transmette tes infos à l'ofup, ça m'étonnerait car rien ne l'indique lors de la commande.





Pourquoi ca serait impossible ?


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ca serait impossible ?



parce qu'en france on est un minimum protégé et que ton numéro de cb sert pour une et une seule transaction et est strictement confidentiel et ne peut pas être donné à un tiers. Apple ne va pas s'amuser à ce genre de chose, ça s'appel de l'escroquerie !


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'en france on est un minimum protégé et que ton numéro de cb sert pour une et une seule transaction et est strictement confidentiel et ne peut pas être donné à un tiers. Apple ne va pas s'amuser à ce genre de chose, ça s'appel de l'escroquerie !




Certes cela je le sais mais si c un partenariat , il faut bien qu' Apple communique a l' ofup les clients qu'elle a , non ?


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Certes cela je le sais mais si c un partenariat , il faut bien qu' Apple communique a l' ofup les clients qu'elle a , non ?



oui possible, et après...rien ne mentionne sur le lien accessible à n'importe qui qu'il y a des pré requis pour bénéficier de ces tarifs préférentiels. Donc on est protégé.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> oui possible, et après...rien ne mentionne sur le lien accessible à n'importe qui qu'il y a des pré requis pour bénéficier de ces tarifs préférentiels. Donc on est protégé.




Oui et si tu recois en fin d'année une certaine somme a payer de l'ofup , tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui et si tu recois en fin d'année une certaine somme a payer de l'ofup , tu fais quoi ?



je ne paie pas puisque rien n'indique dans les conditions de vente un tel cas


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> je ne paie pas puisque rien n'indique dans les conditions de vente un tel cas





Imaginons que tel est le cas , tu fais quoi  ?


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Imaginons que tel est le cas , tu fais quoi  ?



Je leur rappel les fait et je ne paie pas. Si il faut je fais appel à une association de défense du consommateur, mais je le répète, rien sur le site d'apple ne mentionne des conditons particulières. Il y a juste un bandeau "ofup.com" qui pourrait presque passé pour de la pub. 
En gros je leur tiens ce discours et qui vivera verra.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> Je leur rappel les fait et je ne paie pas. Si il faut je fais appel à une association de défense du consommateur, mais je le répète, rien sur le site d'apple ne mentionne des conditons particulières. Il y a juste un bandeau "ofup.com" qui pourrait presque passé pour de la pub.
> En gros je leur tiens ce discours et qui vivera verra.





Oui et si il te réponde qu'il aura fallu d'informer sur le site de l'ofup directement en lisant leurs conditions de ventes , tu réponds quoi ?


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui et si il te réponde qu'il aura fallu d'informer sur le site de l'ofup directement en lisant leurs conditions de ventes , tu réponds quoi ?



que j'étais sur le site d'apple et que rien ne mentionnait qu'il s'agissait d'une offre ofup. Enfin bon on va pas retourner le pb pdt 10 ans. Soit tu prends le risque soit non.


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2005)

vous savez ils existent des chat pour ce genre de chose ^^


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> vous savez ils existent des chat pour ce genre de chose ^^





Qu'importent c'est un forum pour échange des opinions , je fais ce que la charte m'autorise


----------



## ikybiz (6 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis toujours en Preparing shipment donc pour l'instant je suis à la fin de la course
> 
> Edit : Ca y est mon Ibook est Shipped je retourne dans la course eheh ^^
> 
> ...


 

vous le sortez d ou votre tracking number???? je suis shipped depuis hier mais jai rien recu moi...


----------



## saturnin (6 Août 2005)

Pour le truc ofup ya pas de souci je pense.
Après tout c'est juste un lien qui permet de bénéficier d'une remise rien de plus.
On n'est pas sensé savoir ce qu'est l'ofup à la limite je dirais. Au pire si ya un problème ya juste à dire que l'on est tombé sur ce lien par hasard sur le web, que les prix etaient interessant et que l'on a commandé.
Qu'y peut on après tout si on ne nous demande pas de fournir certaines pièces dans la suite de la commande.
J'pense juste qu'au final apple est content de pouvoir vendre son produit puis ils vont pas chercher des problèmes.


----------



## locheux (6 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> vous le sortez d ou votre tracking number???? je suis shipped depuis hier mais jai rien recu moi...


quand tu fais "état des commandes" sur l'applestore, tu peux peux trouver ton numéro d'expédition qui commence par 80, tu le rentres sur le site http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ et c'est parti


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Pour le truc ofup ya pas de souci je pense.
> Après tout c'est juste un lien qui permet de bénéficier d'une remise rien de plus.
> On n'est pas sensé savoir ce qu'est l'ofup à la limite je dirais. Au pire si ya un problème ya juste à dire que l'on est tombé sur ce lien par hasard sur le web, que les prix etaient interessant et que l'on a commandé.
> Qu'y peut on après tout si on ne nous demande pas de fournir certaines pièces dans la suite de la commande.
> J'pense juste qu'au final apple est content de pouvoir vendre son produit puis ils vont pas chercher des problèmes.




Oui mais ca fait reflechir quand tu sais que l'ofup a été virée de certaines universités


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2005)

Moi il me met tracking number unknown  alors que quand j'ai appelé l'Apple Store la dame m'a dit que je l 'aurais vendredi prochain normalement 

Pas très fiable ce truc ^^


----------



## locheux (6 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Moi il me met tracking number unknown  alors que quand j'ai appelé l'Apple Store la dame m'a dit que je l 'aurais vendredi prochain normalement
> 
> Pas très fiable ce truc ^^


Mouai, le mien il a pas bougé de chine pendant 3 jours et d'un coup il est a paris!!!


----------



## Thane (6 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> Mouai, le mien il a pas bougé de chine pendant 3 jours et d'un coup il est a paris!!!



tu l'as reçu alors ? Des photos ?


----------



## locheux (6 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as reçu alors ? Des photos ?


J'espère que c'est pour lundi, en ce moment il est à l'entrepot de Garonor, Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2005)

Rageant hein ?? ^^ 

Moi je sais pas où il est ^^ , chine , hollande , USA , Kongo , Australie , Zimbabwe.....^^


----------



## ikybiz (7 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> quand tu fais "état des commandes" sur l'applestore, tu peux peux trouver ton numéro d'expédition qui commence par 80, tu le rentres sur le site http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ et c'est parti


 
merci pour ta reponse mais ds letat des commandes jai aucun numero de tracking... par contre j ai entre temps recu le mail dapple avec le numero de tracking ms quand je vais sur le site apecode, il me dit que mon numero n est pas valide.. je crois que quelqu un dautre a le meme probleme... donc cest pas tres au point..


----------



## akton (7 Août 2005)

le mien aussi est invalide mais il faut ptete attendre un peu avant qu'il sache où il est, je pense.


----------



## locheux (7 Août 2005)

Pour ceux qui ont deja recu leur matos, il livre vers quelle heure en général TNT ?


----------



## cedx (7 Août 2005)

06 août 2005 03:56 Niort Onforwarded For Delivery 

dernier message sur le site de TNT
demain il sera mien 
je te dirai à quelle heure
pour info commande passée le 27/07


----------



## saturnin (8 Août 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah ben elle est très contente,en plus elle hérite de mes JBL creature ,et ma souris sans fil 3 boutons,elle peut que etre contente,surtout qu'elle viens du PC ,et qu'elle en avait marre...
> la avec Tiger ,elle va respirer!
> je crois qu'elle va pas décoller de Garage band,comme est joue de la guitare ,elle va s'amuser!



Euh je peux te demander si on peut utiliser garageband avec l'ibook vu que si j'ai bien compris ya pas de line in sur la machine??


----------



## locheux (8 Août 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Euh je peux te demander si on peut utiliser garageband avec l'ibook vu que si j'ai bien compris ya pas de line in sur la machine??


y'a pas d'entrée micro  et line in


----------



## saturnin (8 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas d'entrée micro  et line in



Du coup impossible d'utiliser garageband alors c'est bien ça??
Moi qui pensait switcher ver l'ibook j'vais ptetre finalement me pencher sur le powerbook alors.


----------



## locheux (8 Août 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Du coup impossible d'utiliser garageband alors c'est bien ça??
> Moi qui pensait switcher ver l'ibook j'vais ptetre finalement me pencher sur le powerbook alors.


Le Pb possède une entrée, par contre il existe des interfaces que tu branches sur le port USB et qui te permettent de brancher du midi, Jack 6.35mm ...


----------



## Thane (8 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> Le Pb possède une entrée, par contre il existe des interfaces que tu branches sur le port USB et qui te permettent de brancher du midi, Jack 6.35mm ...


 
merci pour cette info c'était la seul chose qui manquait à mon précieux.
D'ailleur, il a été pris en charge par TNT...enfin...Nous le voulons !


----------



## Thane (8 Août 2005)

Petit hors sujet...Vous avez acheté une souris pour votre ibook ou vous comptez utliser le trackpad ? 
Et si souris vous utilisez, laquelle ?


----------



## Tox (8 Août 2005)

D'abord allergique à l'idée du trackpad, je dois dire que celui du iBook m'a conquis au point d'abandonner la souris


----------



## Thane (8 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> D'abord allergique à l'idée du trackpad, je dois dire que celui du iBook m'a conquis au point d'abandonner la souris


 
ok, donc mieux vaut attendre d'avoir la bestiole entre les mains et manipuler le trackpad avant d'investir dans l'achat d'un mulot.
Merci !


----------



## Goldo (8 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ont deja recu leur matos, il livre vers quelle heure en général TNT ?



Commande passé mardi 2 aout et Ibook livré aujourd'hui par TNT à 12H05 . Au passage, chapeau TNT car il a réussi à trouver mon immeuble dans les méandres de mes tours et il a même réussi à venir jusqu'à ma porte avec sa voiture alors que c'est normalement impossible : les entrées sont toutes bloquées par des plots en béton... à moins qu'il les ait franchi sur 2 roues ou qu'il possède un pass pour lever la barrière de sécurité 

J'installe une Gentoo en double-démarrage et je poste des photos (mon switch n'est pas total je souhaite garder encore un peu de liberté)


----------



## locheux (8 Août 2005)

Goldo a dit:
			
		

> Commande passé mardi 2 aout et Ibook livré aujourd'hui par TNT à 12H05 . Au passage, chapeau TNT car il a réussi à trouver mon immeuble dans les méandres de mes tours et il a même réussi à venir jusqu'à ma porte avec sa voiture alors que c'est normalement impossible : les entrées sont toutes bloquées par des plots en béton... à moins qu'il les ait franchi sur 2 roues ou qu'il possède un pass pour lever la barrière de sécurité
> 
> J'installe une Gentoo en double-démarrage et je poste des photos (mon switch n'est pas total je souhaite garder encore un peu de liberté)


Ok, merci pour pour l'info. Pi moi TNT m'a dit que c'est pour demain, youpi lala youpi lala


----------



## ikybiz (8 Août 2005)

juste un ptit renseignement... entre le "flight departed" et le colis au domicile, cbien de tps en moyenne svp????

merci...


----------



## Thane (8 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> juste un ptit renseignement... entre le "flight departed" et le colis au domicile, cbien de tps en moyenne svp????
> 
> merci...


 
5 jours pour moi si le colis arrive demain comme prévu.


----------



## juv (8 Août 2005)

Aujourd'hui j'ai :
"08 août 2005 	16:22 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point"
Sur le tracking TNT...

Donc va falloir que j'attende au moins jusqu'à mercredi ?


----------



## Thane (8 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui j'ai :
> "08 août 2005     16:22     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point"
> Sur le tracking TNT...
> 
> Donc va falloir que j'attende au moins jusqu'à mercredi ?


 
Hum...Sur le tracking TNT j'ai juste la ville ou il va être livré (chez moi) et aucun statut pour le moment. 
Tu obtient ce message avec le lien disponible depuis le site *Kuehne-Nagel ?*


----------



## juv (8 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> Hum...Sur le tracking TNT j'ai juste la ville ou il va être livré (chez moi) et aucun statut pour le moment.
> Tu obtient ce message avec le lien disponible depuis le site *Kuehne-Nagel ?*



Oui, mais tu peux aussi mettre ton n° de tracking sur le site FR : là.

L'attente est longue 

Et en plus sur le store les ibook sont passés livrables en 24h !


----------



## ikybiz (8 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus sur le store les ibook sont passés livrables en 24h !


 

ca depend... si tu le modifies ca reste en 3-5 jours... c est juste si tu prends la version de base que tu l as expedie en 24 heures...


----------



## juv (8 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui j'ai :
> "08 août 2005     16:22     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point"
> Sur le tracking TNT...
> 
> Donc va falloir que j'attende au moins jusqu'à mercredi ?



Tiens un "ptit refresh" sur le tracking TNT et j'ai un second :
"  08 août 2005 17:37 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point  "
mais cette fois à 17h37.

Il s'amuse a faire le tour de l'entrepôt mon ibook


----------



## juv (8 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> ca depend... si tu le modifies ca reste en 3-5 jours... c est juste si tu prends la version de base que tu l as expedie en 24 heures...



Effectivment, et il faut noter qu'il est indiqué "expédié sous 24H" ce qui ne veut pas dire "livré sous 24h" ! grosse nuance, sachant que les machines partent de chine 

Enfin pour l'instant c'est moins long que mon imac G5 (plus d'1 mois et demi...) mais bon c'était les 1er modèles.


----------



## Thane (9 Août 2005)

_09 Aug 2005 07:55 Lyon Out For Delivery _
_09 Aug 2005 06:49 Lyon Import Received _
_08 Aug 2005 23:37 Liege Euro Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point _
_08 Aug 2005 19:56 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot_ 

j'y suis presque !


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Photos Photos


----------



## juv (9 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> _09 Aug 2005 07:55 Lyon Out For Delivery _
> _09 Aug 2005 06:49 Lyon Import Received _
> _08 Aug 2005 23:37 Liege Euro Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point _
> _08 Aug 2005 19:56 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot_
> ...



Même tracking que toi, sans doute livraison demain...


----------



## Thane (9 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Même tracking que toi, sans doute livraison demain...


 
Colis livré ce matin  
Il va falloir que j'attende ce soir...dur dur.

Enfin apple/Tnt ont respecté les délais puisqu'ils m'avaient annoncé 6-7 jours ouvrés et on est pile à 6 jours aujourd'hui.


----------



## Thane (9 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai :
> *                  On or before *
> *03/08/2005 *
> 
> On fait la course


 
prems JUV


----------



## juv (9 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> prems JUV



Bonne course 

Mon colis est à Lyon donc je le recevrai demain.


----------



## akton (9 Août 2005)

ma commande passé jeudi 3 soir. Voilà ou j'en suis...

09 aug departed direct  10 aug 05 
09 aug booking slot obtained KN Luxemburg 
09 aug accept scanned at EDC  16 aug 05
07 aug flight departedKuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
07 aug Flight BookedKuehne & Nagel Shanghai 
06 aug handover at supplierCNSHA50 
06 aug Picking confirmed, EDI received 
06 aug Consignment Booking received from supplierKuehne & Nagel Shanghai 

ça à l'air d'aller relativement vite..


----------



## ikybiz (9 Août 2005)

je comprends rien a leur tracking... si quelqu un peut mexpliquer... ca serait gentil... merci


Date Actual Status   Code Actual Status        Description               Shipping Point         ETA

09 aug 05               86 14                     booking slot obtained  Apple, Shanghai      10 aug 05
09 aug 05               30 10                     departed direct            NLAMS07              10 aug 05
09 aug 05               40 69                    accept scanned at EDC  NLAMS07               12 aug 05
07 aug 05               32 55                     flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai


----------



## Thane (9 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> je comprends rien a leur tracking... si quelqu un peut mexpliquer... ca serait gentil... merci
> 
> 
> Date Actual Status Code Actual Status Description Shipping Point ETA
> ...


 
tout est expliqué *ici*


----------



## ikybiz (9 Août 2005)

Thane a dit:
			
		

> tout est expliqué *ici*


 
merci mais javais deja lu ca... et ce que je comprends pas cest que le 7 aoout lavion a decolel de shanghai et appraemment la il y est encore... 
de plus que veulent dire les differents eta???

merci...


----------



## juv (9 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> merci mais javais deja lu ca... et ce que je comprends pas cest que le 7 aoout lavion a decolel de shanghai et appraemment la il y est encore...
> de plus que veulent dire les differents eta???
> 
> merci...



Si j'ai bien compris ETA signifie Estimated Time Arrival.
pour l'ETA donné par Kuhene-Nagel, c'est le temps estimé juqu'à l'arrivée du colis à Arnhem.
En suite c'est TNT qui prend le relais et qui te donner le suivi du colis de Arnhem jusqu'à chez toi. Apparement de Hollande à Paris et ses environ il faut compter 1 jour et pour le reste de la France 2 jours.


----------



## ikybiz (9 Août 2005)

juv a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris ETA signifie Estimated Time Arrival.
> pour l'ETA donné par Kuhene-Nagel, c'est le temps estimé juqu'à l'arrivée du colis à Arnhem.
> En suite c'est TNT qui prend le relais et qui te donner le suivi du colis de Arnhem jusqu'à chez toi. Apparement de Hollande à Paris et ses environ il faut compter 1 jour et pour le reste de la France 2 jours.


 
daccord  mais pourquoi ya differentes dates, cest ca que je comprend pas...


----------



## juv (9 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> daccord  mais pourquoi ya differentes dates, cest ca que je comprend pas...



C'est des temps estimés, donc il partent sur un temps "large" puis diminue leurs estimations, c'est comme ça qu'en fin d'année on peut présenter des super statistiques aux actionnaires


----------



## ikybiz (9 Août 2005)

ok merci donc la derniere en fin la premiere sur la lsite ets la bonne...


----------



## cedx (9 Août 2005)

comme prévu j'ai eu la visite de Mr TNT lundi matin, commande passée le 27/07


----------



## juv (10 Août 2005)

Aah !! "out for delivery", mais à 8h45  j'espère que je ferais parti de la tournée du jour...
C'est long


----------



## akton (10 Août 2005)

jen suis a arrivée à la destination finale. ça veut dire quoi? que le colis est en hollande? 
 Si oui, vu qu'il est passé par le lux, c'est con qu'il aille jusqu'en hollande, enfin...

 tu l'as reçu juv?


----------



## ikybiz (10 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> jen suis a arrivée à la destination finale. ça veut dire quoi? que le colis est en hollande?
> Si oui, vu qu'il est passé par le lux, c'est con qu'il aille jusqu'en hollande, enfin...


 
meme truc que toi, si quelqu un peut nous dire....


----------



## dobbs (10 Août 2005)

ikybiz a dit:
			
		

> meme truc que toi, si quelqu un peut nous dire....




idem commandé le 3/08 et j'en suis a truck arrived at final destination 
une chance de l'avoir avant la fin de la semaine ?


----------



## juv (10 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> jen suis a arrivée à la destination finale. ça veut dire quoi? que le colis est en hollande?
> Si oui, vu qu'il est passé par le lux, c'est con qu'il aille jusqu'en hollande, enfin...
> 
> tu l'as reçu juv?



Yep cette après midi  je poste avec en wifi 

il doit être en hollande, tu va bientôt pouvoir le suivre par tnt.


----------



## ikybiz (11 Août 2005)

j en suis la...

10 Aug 2005 23:12 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
pour ceux qui lont deja eu, vous pensez que je l aurai vendredi ou pas????

merci


ps : j habite paris...


----------



## Spaghetti (11 Août 2005)

Commandé le 4 août, mon ibook est arrivé le 10 !


Ton iBook devrait être pris en charge / TNT dans la nuit. Tu peux vérifier cela avec eux, demain matin, en communicant ton numéro de référence d'expédition (conf. mail Commande expédiée).


----------



## Spaghetti (11 Août 2005)

L' iPod était scotché au carton


----------



## akton (11 Août 2005)

ipod scotché, ok. Je me posais la question comme il n'y avait qu'un colis. Donc le mien devrait aussi être scotché.

mon colis est à créteil depuis 6h30 du mat, c à moins de 60 bornes de chez moi ya intérêt que je le reçoive aujourd'hui ou jirais le chercher moi-même lol 
Sinon vendredi je serais obligé de rater mon rdv à l'hosto, en plus ki dise vouloir me garder 3jours, grr.


----------



## Gregg (11 Août 2005)

Des photos ?


----------



## akton (11 Août 2005)

voilà le zibook et le ipodmini arrivé ce midi.

 le petit ipod est déballé, que c'est beau. Bravo pour le design de l'emballage digne d'un produit de luxe.

  Pour le zibook, je le déballerais en revenant de mon scanner.

Je te ferais des photos, greg, si tu veux mais je pense qu'elles ne changeront de celles faite par les précédents lol


----------



## HImac in touch (11 Août 2005)

Ca y est Ibook arrivé ce matin à 8h30 par TNT ^^ commande faite le vendredi précédent à 7h45 , vraiment trop beau comme bête magnifique ca change de Windaube.


Par contre je suis tout déboussolé, je suis un vrai newbi Windows me manque   ( non allez je déconne  ), je ne sais meme pas comment on débranche un appareil USB  , donc si quelqu un sait ^^ 

Ma premiere question dans le monde du mac ^^ 

Bon bah à très bientôt ^^


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est Ibook arrivé ce matin à 8h30 par TNT ^^ commande faite le vendredi précédent à 7h45 , vraiment trop beau comme bête magnifique ca change de Windaube.
> 
> 
> Par contre je suis tout déboussolé, je suis un vrai newbi Windows me manque   ( non allez je déconne  ), je ne sais meme pas comment on débranche un appareil USB  , donc si quelqu un sait ^^
> ...



Ben si il y a ton périphérique dans ton dossier de départ tu l'éjecte en cliquant sur l'icône (idem que sur un lecteur CD), ou sinon ctrl + clic puis éjecter machin .... Tu fais comme ça pour l'iPod, un APN ...
Sinon tu débranche direct ... c'est ce que je fais pour l'imprimante (je sais pas si c'est bien pour autant !!!)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

bon, viens de revendre mon 14"... d'ici quelques semaines... penses me commander un ibook 12", et un ipod mini ( :love: )



en attendant, va falloir que je ressorte, mon vieux pc, et que j'installe linux dessus...

je pense a un truc... y a marqué ca sur le site d'apple, concernant le remboursement de l'ipod mini :
"Les ordinateurs suivants sont éligibles pour cette offre : tous les modèles de PowerBook, d'iMac, de Power Mac et d'iBook, à l'exception d'iBook CD 12 pouces."

on est bien d'accord... l'ibook vendu actuellement ayant un combo... il fait bien parti de l'offre...
vaut il mieux appeler, ou passer commande par internet... remarque, j'ai une petite boutique agré apple dans ma rue (j'avais presque oublié), je peux passer par eux egalement... ???

une derniere chose, le remboursement etant prevu sous 8 semaines... il ne rembourse, vraiment qu'au bout de 8 semaines, ou on peut esperer recevoiir le remboursement avant ?!?


----------



## akton (11 Août 2005)

j'ai bien saoulé le vendeur au tèl, il disait non au début puis il m'a mis en attente et est revenu avec la conviction que ça marchait, comme je l'ai raconté dans un autre post. Donc je me suis fié à lui, de toute façon il m'a donné son nom et son numero.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien saoulé le vendeur au tèl, il disait non au début puis il m'a mis en attente et est revenu avec la conviction que ça marchait, comme je l'ai raconté dans un autre post. Donc je me suis fié à lui, de toute façon il m'a donné son nom et son numero.




ok, ba tiens nous au courant...


----------



## Spaghetti (11 Août 2005)

Hello, 


Voici des petites photos pour ceux qui attendent le jour J.


----------



## corloane (11 Août 2005)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> et, pour moi le pire, la sono qui est execrable comparé a mon imac g5 et G3, c'est vraiment de la m**** ....
> Voila vous etes prevenu


 
et comparé au Power Book 12'?


----------



## locheux (12 Août 2005)

J'ai recu mon ibook y'a 3 jours et même si je trouve cette machine superbe, petit coup de gueule contre apple pour la fiabilité de ses dalles. Et ouai j'ai récupéré deux pixels morts dont un en plein milieux. ALors la politique d'apple est de 5 pixels pas ecran pour espérer un changement....
Pour une machine neuve, ca énerve  . du coup j'ai telephoné a l'applestore et après avoir un petit peu gueuler, il me change la machine  . Du coup si ca vous arrive n'hesitez pas......


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recu mon ibook y'a 3 jours et même si je trouve cette machine superbe, petit coup de gueule contre apple pour la fiabilité de ses dalles. Et ouai j'ai récupéré deux pixels morts dont un en plein milieux. ALors la politique d'apple est de 5 pixels pas ecran pour espérer un changement....
> Pour une machine neuve, ca énerve  . du coup j'ai telephoné a l'applestore et après avoir un petit peu gueuler, il me change la machine  . Du coup si ca vous arrive n'hesitez pas......



Salut, 
dans ton cas c'est même pas la peine de gueuler car tu as 15 jours pour demander l'échange de ton produit sans justification puisque c'est de la VPC ...
L'année dernière j'ai reçu mon ordi et le lendemain il y avait le changement de gamme donc un peu dégoûté. Il m'en ont renvoyé un, j'ai gardé les 2 pendant quelques jour et puis je leur ai renvoyé le premier.
Je les trouve plutôt très cool et arrangeant à l'AppleStore


----------



## chagregel (12 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> (...) tu as 15 jours pour demander l'échange de ton produit sans justification puisque c'est de la VPC ...(...)



Je vais mettre mon nez dans le code de la conso. car de mémoire, c'est 7 jours pour les produits finis et 15 pour les produits financiers...


----------



## chagregel (12 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais mettre mon nez dans le code de la conso. car de mémoire, c'est 7 jours pour les produits finis et 15 pour les produits financiers...




Pouet  :



> *Article L121-20*​
> 
> _(Ordonnance nº 2001-741 du 23 août 2001 art. 5, art. 11 Journal Officiel du 25 août 2001)_
> _(Ordonnance nº 2005-648 du  6 juin 2005 art. 1 I Journal Officiel du 7 juin 2005 en vigueur le 1er décembre 2005)_
> ...



http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/WAspa...leCode?code=CCONSOML.rcv&art=L121-20&indice=1


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vais mettre mon nez dans le code de la conso. car de mémoire, c'est 7 jours pour les produits finis et 15 pour les produits financiers...



J'ai eu un doute en écrivant le post.
Les 7 jours c'est certain et 15 pour les produits financiers.
Mais certains sites de VPC prolongent se délais de 7n jours, je ne sais plus si c'est le cas de L'appleStore.
De toute manière  Locheux a reçu sont ordi y a 3 jours .... donc ça passe


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pouet  :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/WAspa...leCode?code=CCONSOML.rcv&art=L121-20&indice=1



Pouet pouet 
voici les CGV de l'AppLe Store : 

7. Votre droit de retourner les Produits

7.1 Si vous êtes un consommateur et n'êtes pas satisfait de l'un quelconque des Produits ou des termes de tout ordre de Services que vous nous avez achetés, vous pourrez nous retourner le Produit ou annuler cet ordre de Service, et obtenir le remboursement du prix du Produit retourné ou de l'ordre de Service si vous nous contactez dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires à compter de la livraison du Produit ou dans les quatorze (14) Jours Calendaires de la conclusion de cet ordre de Service. Cependant, vous ne pourrez pas nous retourner un Produit et réclamer un remboursement si le Produit concerné est

a) un Logiciel que nous vous avons livré dans un emballage fermé et inutilisé et que vous avez ouvert l?emballage ou un Logiciel que vous avez téléchargé du site Internet Apple Store; ou 

b) un iPod personnalisé avec une gravure au laser réalisée conformément à vos spécifications.

Vous ne pourrez pas obtenir le remboursement de tout ordre de Service si vous avez commencé à utiliser le Service.
Les frais de transport seront applicables conformément à l?article 7.2 section D ci-dessous. (Cf. article 7.2 ci-dessous pour tous détails concernant la restitution des produits.)

YES !!!!


----------



## locheux (12 Août 2005)

Merci pour ces précisions sur les délais de rétractation en VPC, c'est toujours bon à savoir pour tt achat.


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces précisions sur les délais de rétractation en VPC, c'est toujours bon à savoir pour tt achat.



A coté du code de la conso toujours vérifier les CGV du site marchant ... frais de retour, lettre recommandée and co ... certains sont très pointilleux  :hein:


----------



## chagregel (12 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> A coté du code de la conso toujours vérifier les CGV du site marchant ... frais de retour, lettre recommandée and co ... certains sont très pointilleux :hein:



Ouep, la FNAC propose aussi 15 jours je crois. 

Concernant les CGV, il ne faut pas non plus se faire abuser par des clauses abusives qui n'ont aucune valeur aux yeux de la loi. Elle est d'ailleure assez précise à ce sujet : 



> Le consommateur dispose d'un délai de sept jours francs pour exercer son droit de rétractation sans avoir à justifier de motifs ni à payer de pénalités, à l'exception, le cas échéant, des frais de retour



J'ai eu un problème avec un site marchand une fois. Ils voulaient un retour du produit + lettre en recommandé AR et me faire payer les frais d'expédition (ceux de l'achat). Ca a duré 6 mois mais j'ai fini par avoir mon pognon...


Pour revenir au sujet, les dalles Apple ne sont pas exemptes de défauts. Nous le voyons trés souvent ici.


----------



## youx (16 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde 
j'ai commandé mon ibook (héhé, le 12" nouveau modele avec trackpad et tout... :love l'autre jour (le 12). 
Sur le site de suivi de K&N j'ai 

16 aug 05    32 05    Flight Booked                                             CNSHA50    24 aug 05 
15 aug 05    30 63    handover at supplier                                   CNSHA50   
15 aug 05    00 04    Picking confirmed, EDI received                    CNSHA50   
15 aug 05    30 61    Consignment Booking received from supplier CNSHA50    24 aug 05

A votre avis, c'est précis leur ETA? il risque d'arriver le 24, ou c'est possible qu'il arrive avant? (parce que bon, je fete mon anniversaire le 23 donc ca serait pas mal d'avoir le cadeau  ... et puis bon je suis trop pressé de mettre les mains dessus :rose


----------



## Seiken (28 Août 2005)

Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire à quoi correspond le "Invoice No" sur l'Apple Order Status ?


----------



## locheux (29 Août 2005)

Seiken a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire à quoi correspond le "Invoice No" sur l'Apple Order Status ?


 dans n'importe quel bon dico invoice=facture  
sinon tre bon lien pour suivre ta commande


----------



## Seiken (29 Août 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> dans n'importe quel bon dico invoice=facture
> sinon tre bon lien pour suivre ta commande





Merci.


----------



## yobidou (30 Août 2005)

Ma copine a commandé le sien mardi dernier virement effectué vendredi il est passé ce soir en "preparing shipment " mais indique une date d'envoie on or before 05/09.(un semaine pour l'envoi ça parait long  :mouais:  )

J' aurai voulu connaitre le temps de livraison qu'ont pu observer les personnes en ayant commander un dernièrement.

Autre petite question on part en vacances chez mes parents le 10/09. Si on ne l'as pas reçu d'ici la  est il possible de changer l'adresse de livraison un fois l'envoi effectué?


----------



## ThinkDifferent! (31 Août 2005)

SAlut à tous!
Voilà :

commande passée le jeudi 18/08
commande expédiée le lundi 22/08, livraison prévue 6-7 jours ouvrés plus tard, ce qui nous amène à .... AUJOURD'HUI. Malheureusement, l'ibook avec un suréquipement de 80Go et 1Go de mémoire n'est toujours pas sous mes yeux.

d'après TNT, il était ce matin (mercredi 31/08) à 5h14 à Lyon. J'habite à Pézenas (34120), combien de temps va t-il mettre pour arriver d'après vous??? Je l'aurais d'ici vendredi???


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2005)

ThinkDifferent! a dit:
			
		

> SAlut à tous!
> Voilà :
> 
> commande passée le jeudi 18/08
> ...



Pour vendredi oui, voire même demain.
Tu es allé voir sur le site de TNT pour un tracking ??? 
Les dernières heures sont toujours les plus longues ....    
Au fait,   pour cet achat, il est génial ...


----------



## ThinkDifferent! (31 Août 2005)

Sur le site TNT oui, mais comme je suis pas doué(enfin surtout pas aidé par Apple!), je suis tombé dessus après être passé sur UPS, FedEX, etc... lol enfin voilà, j'y suis arrivé, et avec le bon code!

Au fait, je fais ce que "vous" appelez un SWITCH, eh oui, mon 1er mac!!! Vite un voeux!!!:style:

ps: Je n'en peux + d'attendre...:sleep:


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2005)

ThinkDifferent! a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site TNT oui, mais comme je suis pas doué(enfin surtout pas aidé par Apple!), je suis tombé dessus après être passé sur UPS, FedEX, etc... lol enfin voilà, j'y suis arrivé, et avec le bon code!
> 
> Au fait, je fais ce que "vous" appelez un SWITCH, eh oui, mon 1er mac!!! Vite un voeux!!!:style:
> 
> ps: Je n'en peux + d'attendre...:sleep:



Il fallait demander ....    
Bon switch et prend quelques photos .....


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2005)

ThinkDifferent! a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site TNT oui, mais comme je suis pas doué(enfin surtout pas aidé par Apple!), je suis tombé dessus après être passé sur UPS, FedEX, etc... lol enfin voilà, j'y suis arrivé, et avec le bon code!
> 
> Au fait, je fais ce que "vous" appelez un SWITCH, eh oui, mon 1er mac!!! Vite un voeux!!!:style:
> 
> ps: Je n'en peux + d'attendre...:sleep:



Il fallait demander ....    
Bon switch et prend quelques photos .....

PS: 
*Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 45 secondes.* 

C'était pas toutes les 60 secondes avant ??


----------



## ThinkDifferent! (1 Septembre 2005)

Voici les détails de ma commande :


Status :Exception

            Date:01 Sep 2005
Time:18:00
Location:
Status:*Driver Unable To Deliver Due To Time Restrictions*



Qu'est-ce que ça veux dire?? Je l'aurais demain mon iBook??

PLEASE répondez moi je désespère...


----------



## ThinkDifferent! (2 Septembre 2005)

TOUJOURS MOI...

status : OUT OF DELIVERY @ 10:43




je l'aurais quand mon iBook G4 ???


----------



## yobidou (2 Septembre 2005)

ThinkDifferent! a dit:
			
		

> status : OUT OF DELIVERY @ 10:43



si c'est out FOR delivery c'est qu'il est parti te rejoindre et que la livraison est toute proche.
Si tu avais dit ça se matin je t'aurai dit livraison aujourd'hui maintenant vu l'heure...
Donc peut être demain matin(tnt le samedi matin ???) ou lundi


----------



## ThinkDifferent! (2 Septembre 2005)

TOUJOURS MOI ...

j'apelle TNT pr des infos à 17h40, on me demande si je serais là 25min + tar, je dis oui, on me dis que le livreur arrive.

1h + TARD !

rien, et TNT au 0825071071 ne répond plus...!!!!!


QUE FAIRE?????


----------



## mac_novice (8 Septembre 2005)

Bon ma patienceeeeee en prend un sacré coup, mais elle tient toujours la route.
le 30 aout je passe commande, mode de paiement chèque, donc il faut attendre une semaine pour confirmer la commande. 

Sans perdre de temps, c'est posté le lendemain très bien timbré. lundi 5sept, blabla confirmation0..... alors sur les status je passe de under review à processing order. 

mais depuis lundi c'est toujours la meme chose et la date de livraison est prévu pour lundi 12 septembre. je me demande bien comment ils vont faire à cette allure pour que ça arrive lundi. 

Surtout me semble t il que samedi dimanche, rien ne fonctionne.

en plus, se sera mon premier mac, alors j'ai hate de tester. mais quand meme leur histoire de status c'est pas au point. j'ai aucun numéro pour KetN , encore moins tnt lol.

attendre, attendre, attendre, attendre....lol


----------



## iPod Potam (15 Septembre 2005)

Salut,salut,je suis un petit nouveau sur le site et bientôt dans le monde mac (très binetôt j espere). Pour mon switch j ai choisi le new ibook 14" de l offre MIPE (j espere que j aurais pas de pb pour travailler sous protools:mouais: ).
J ai commander le lundi 5 sept. et choisi de payer par virement (ce que je regrette apres coup mais bon....) et j ai toujours pas eu de confirmation de commande et sur l applestore tous mes articles sont sur under review !!! Il y a quand meme le Est. Ship qui me dit "on or before 19/09/05" ce que je trouve un peu abusé (2semaine pour le faire partir de chine ). C'est pas que j suis impatient mais j commence a flippé et j cache pas que j aimerai bien etre un peu rassuré!!! 
Marre des impatients hein!!!!  Merci qd meme et a+


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2005)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> Salut,salut,je suis un petit nouveau sur le site et bientôt dans le monde mac (très binetôt j espere). Pour mon switch j ai choisi le new ibook 14" de l offre MIPE (j espere que j aurais pas de pb pour travailler sous protools:mouais: ).
> J ai commander le lundi 5 sept. et choisi de payer par virement (ce que je regrette apres coup mais bon....) et j ai toujours pas eu de confirmation de commande et sur l applestore tous mes articles sont sur under review !!! Il y a quand meme le Est. Ship qui me dit "on or before 19/09/05" ce que je trouve un peu abusé (2semaine pour le faire partir de chine ). C'est pas que j suis impatient mais j commence a flippé et j cache pas que j aimerai bien etre un peu rassuré!!!
> Marre des impatients hein!!!!  Merci qd meme et a+



Salut et bienvenu, 
Tu n'as que ton ordi dans la commande ??? 
Déjà il faut bien te dire que le virement allonge les délais ... Mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu long


----------



## iPod Potam (15 Septembre 2005)

Déjà merci pour ton attention !!!!
Pour ma commande j ai également un iPod mini 6Go une souris sans fil,les iPod socks, et il me mette séparement intégo virus barrier et office étudiant !! Voila ça doit etre tout!!


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2005)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> Déjà merci pour ton attention !!!!
> Pour ma commande j ai également un iPod mini 6Go une souris sans fil,les iPod socks, et il me mette séparement intégo virus barrier et office étudiant !! Voila ça doit etre tout!!


alors là je comprends pas tout .... l'iBook est annoncé avec un délais de 5 jours  ... Si tu as passé commande le 5 avec les 3 jours de délais pour le virement ça nous amène au 8 ... ton ordi devrait être annoncé pour le 13/14. De toute manière tu dois recevoir une confirmation de commande et ceci assez rapidement après l'avoir passée. Regarde dans ton récapitulatif quel article est annoncé avec le plus de délais et tiens nous au courant


----------



## iPod Potam (15 Septembre 2005)

Bah oui mais le truc c est que j ai toujours pas reçu ma confirmation de commande et j pensais qu il l envoyait apres confirmation de réception des tunes. Sinon le délai le plus était mon ibook je crois avec 5 jours.

Mais le probleme vient peut etre de l iPod mini car 2 jours après ma commande il était plus en vente sur l applestore!!!
Enfin bon ça me soule j les appelle demain pour savoir ce qui ce passe!!


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2005)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui mais le truc c est que j ai toujours pas reçu ma confirmation de commande et j pensais qu il l envoyait apres confirmation de réception des tunes. Sinon le délai le plus était mon ibook je crois avec 5 jours.
> 
> Mais le probleme vient peut etre de l iPod mini car 2 jours après ma commande il était plus en vente sur l applestore!!!
> Enfin bon ça me soule j les appelle demain pour savoir ce qui ce passe!!



rien a voir avec l'iPod si le produit le plus long c'est 5 jours tu aurais du avoir comme date le 10 ...
Je serais toi je téléphonerai de suite ... En principe la confirmation de commande aurait du te parvenir. Y'a pas un article, un logiciel ou autre qui bloque ta commande. Ca veut dire que ta commande aurait été acceptée que mardi soit une semaine pour accepter le virement c'est long ....


----------



## iPod Potam (15 Septembre 2005)

Oui mais mon virement est parti que le jeudi ou le vendredi (fallait que j approvisionne mon compte de dépot à vue). C est quoi quoi les horaire de l applestore, tu croit que j peut appeler après 19h?????? J en doute! J vais voire


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2005)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais mon virement est parti que le jeudi ou le vendredi (fallait que j approvisionne mon compte de dépot à vue). C est quoi quoi les horaire de l applestore, tu croit que j peut appeler après 19h?????? J en doute! J vais voire



20 h magne ... ha ben si tu as mis une semaine pour faire ton virement il ne faut pas nous dire que ta commande date du 5   . Mais téléphone pour dire que tu n'as pas reçu de confirmation.


----------



## iPod Potam (15 Septembre 2005)

Désolé


----------



## iPod Potam (15 Septembre 2005)

eh non il ferme a 19h rrrrrrrrrrrr, j serai fixé que demain!!!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de retrouver ma commande de l'année dernière : 
accusé de réception le 28/09
confirmation le 30/09 avec un paiement par virement 
délais de production 3 à 5 jours mais ça m'indiquait que ma commande serait traitée avant le 15/10 ....


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2005)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> eh non il ferme a 19h rrrrrrrrrrrr, j serai fixé que demain!!!!!



si tu parles anglais appelle le 0800 046 046 ....


----------



## iPod Potam (15 Septembre 2005)

Si j parle anglais j serai capable de me retrouver dans2 semaine avec un emac G5 et un écran 30" (au pif) alors j vais pas prendre le risque!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2005)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> Si j parle anglais j serai capable de me retrouver dans2 semaine avec un emac G5 et un écran 30" (au pif) alors j vais pas prendre le risque!!!



lol ok
so let us know about it ....
take care


----------



## iPod Potam (15 Septembre 2005)

Au fait ton virement tu l avait bien fait sur le compte de BIBIT internet payment à Lilles (juste pour vérifier)!!


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Septembre 2005)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ton virement tu l avait bien fait sur le compte de BIBIT internet payment à Lilles (juste pour vérifier)!!



Aucune idée ... ça fait un an donc et sur mes relevés c'est juste marqué virement  ... j'aurais dit à Londres mais pas certain ...  :rose:


----------



## iPod Potam (16 Septembre 2005)

Bon bah j ai appelé l'applestore et une très aimable modame m'a dit que les délai étaient normaux (5 à 7 jours pour que Bibit confirme le payment, j trouve ça un peu long quand meme, mais bon restont patient). En gros j suis pas près de l avoir mon ibook rrrrrrrrrrr, mais j espere qu il vaudra cette longue attente !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

salut!

Quand j'ai commande rmon ibook... le monsieur m'a dit aussi tout les délais!! ils m'a dit: vous l'aurez dans 2 ou 3 semaines!
J'étais bien triste! et ke neni!!! j'ai fait le virement directos après la commande! et 6 jours plus tard... Le livreur tnt sonnait a ma porte!!! carton dans un  état impec!!!

Je suis super satisfait jusqu'à présent


----------



## iPod Potam (16 Septembre 2005)

Tu as bien de la chance car moi le délai de 6 jours est bien passé!! J ai ptetre fait l erreur d attendre un peu trop a faire mon virement un peu tard  ! Enb plus j attend exactement le meme ibook que toi !!!! J espere qu il ta entierement satisfait!! Allez plus qu une semaine ou 2 (j suis pas un chanceu  )!!


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Septembre 2005)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien de la chance car moi le délai de 6 jours est bien passé!! J ai ptetre fait l erreur d attendre un peu trop a faire mon virement un peu tard  ! Enb plus j attend exactement le meme ibook que toi !!!! J espere qu il ta entierement satisfait!! Allez plus qu une semaine ou 2 (j suis pas un chanceu  )!!



Tu aurais du payer par CB ... Mais don't worry tu seras content ...


----------

